# New Interior kitchen shot, you like?



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 28, 2008)

Taken w/ D300, Tokina 12-24 f4, two Hensel 500 w/s monolights, SB800 slave
taken at f/11 @1.6 sec 20mm  iso-200


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 29, 2008)

no replies, is it that bad?


----------



## Double H (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the lighting looks good, but then again I do not do this type of interior photo work. I might try and soften the highlights on the oven hood. The graphic designer in me wants to adjust the middle stool so the space between all three is the same. And the little piece of floor-rug showing from behind the island bugs me too.
The kitche itself looks very nice, I'd love for that to be mine.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 29, 2008)

very nice. very even lighting.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 29, 2008)

Double H said:


> the little piece of floor-rug showing from behind the island bugs me


 
done, thanks I didn't even see it!




Double H said:


> The graphic designer in me wants to adjust the middle stool so the space between all three is the same


 
I am not even going to try this in PS, thanks for the other suggestions though and the CC


----------



## twozero (Sep 29, 2008)

i think it looks really evenly lit. my preference would be to maybe lighten the whole image up a tad. maybe not, but again just my preference...


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 29, 2008)

twozero said:


> i think it looks really evenly lit. my preference would be to maybe lighten the whole image up a tad. maybe not, but again just my preference...


 

I would agree, the client wants an 11x14 print and because I have to stay perfectly level with the camera during a shot like this, I have to get too much of the ceiling in the frame. Oh well. Thanks for the comments.


here is a shot of the space, you can see I had about four different light temperatures to deal with. Whew! thank God for NX!


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoops, I thought you said tighten. The image shows up a little darker on TPF. On my monitor (calibrated) looks pretty good.


----------



## twozero (Sep 29, 2008)

looking at it on my computer at home it looks better than i thought. if you lightened it up much more you would lose the nice, rich look of the darker wood. again, i think it looks pretty good!


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the photo, especially the lighting. Cuz I myself is having trouble with the lighting. Is that your kitchen? Looks neat!


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 30, 2008)

youbetcha1018 said:


> I like the photo, especially the lighting. Cuz I myself is having trouble with the lighting. Is that your kitchen? Looks neat!


 

Thanks, no actually it is for a national builder in Atlantic Station (new development in downtown ATL)   I wish!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2008)

What kind of lighting did you use?


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 30, 2008)

Two Hensel 500 w/s monolights at full power, an SB800 running as a slave (behind island) and the pop up flash on camer (at 1/16 power) to set them all off.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, nice.

I need lights.


----------

